# Msr 095



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im right there with you GE, i called to get more info on them the other day so i should be receiving that soon; i love the way these look.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

The MSR web site gives most of your wants. There is even a configurator to see the wheels on the your car.

095 - MSR Wheels - 

Just put in your year, make, model, and etc. 

The Cruze is on "5on105" bolt pattern so those are the specs to look at.

095 - MSR Wheels - Specs

Here is what the site shows they would look like on my Cruze.



Adam


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

I tried it and the rim said black but it obviously was not.lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

